# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  خارطة الطريق : ناصر بابكر : مريخ إيمال ومخاوف الخروج من الأبطال

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
خارطة الطريق
ناصر بابكر
مريخ إيمال ومخاوف الخروج من الأبطال

* عندما تولى المدير الفني الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو تدريب المريخ الموسم الماضي.. كان مشوار الأحمر الأفريقي في مسابقة (دوري أبطال أفريقيا) في الأعوام التي سبقته ينتهي في محطة البداية، حيث غادر الفريق من الدور الأول أعوام (2011 و2013 و2014) وتحول في عام (2012) للكونفدرالية بعد خسارته في دور الـ(16) أمام مازيمبي كما تحول في (2010) للكونفدرالية بعد خسارته في دور الـ(16) أمام الترجي.
* نتائج المريخ في المسابقات القارية في السنوات التي سبقت قدوم الفرنسي كان يفترض أن تجعل هدف الأحمر (المنطقي) عند بداية الموسم هو (بلوغ مرحلة المجموعات) بإعتباره تقدم واضح وسير في الطريق الصحيح وحال تخطى الفريق ذاك الدور (المجموعات) فإن القطاعات المختلفة يفترض أن تحتفي وتسعد بأن المريخ خرج بمحصله أفضل من الهدف الموضوع أصلاً.
* لكن لأننا نتعامل دوماً بفقه (الواقع) ونبني تقييمنا دائماً على (اللحظة) والإنفعال والعاطفة الوقتية.. فإن فئة ليست قليلة وإستناداً إلى المستويات المميزة التي قدمها المريخ في الأبطال إعتبرت أن خروج الأحمر من نصف النهائي (فشل) وهاجمت المدرب الفرنسي وإتهمته بإضاعة البطولة وكأن المريخ دخل تلك النسخة مدافعاً للقبه أو أنه كان قبل بدايتها المرشح الأول للفوز باللقب رغم أن أقصى ما كان يتمناه عاشق مريخي كان بلوغ مرحلة المجموعات.
* ذاك السيناريو الذي يتكرر بصورة دائمة يدفع ثمنه بإستمرار المدربين لأنهم يدفعون ثمن تقييم غير منطقي وغير عقلاني قائم بالكامل على العاطفة المؤقتة والإنفعال اللحظي والسبب الرئيسي في هذا الأمر في تقديري هو (عدم تحديد الأهداف قبل بداية الموسم) وهو أمر تطرقت له عدة مرات لأنه يفترض أن يكون المعيار لتجديد نجاح الفريق من فشله وعلى ضوء ذلك تحديد نجاح المدرب من عدمه على حسب نجاحه في الوصول للأهداف الموضوع عند بداية الموسم.
* تحديد الأهداف نفسه عند إنطلاقة كل موسم لا ينبغي أن يقوم على العاطفة لأن (الأهداف) أمر يخلف تماماً عن (الأمنيات) وبالتالي من المهم أن تكون هنالك معايير محددة ونقاط معينة يتم على إثرها (تحديد أهداف منطقية وواقعية) للموسم وفي نهايته وعلى ضوء محصلة الفريق من تلك الأهداف يتم تقييم عمل الطاقم الفني ومنحه شاهدة النجاح أو الفشل.
* المتابع لما يحدث في البيت الأحمر حالياً يلحظ حالة عدم الرضا الواسعة على أداء الفريق في الفترة الفائتة من دوري سوداني وفي إعتقادي لا يمكن أن يختلف إثنان على أداء المريخ بعيد (حتى اللحظة) على الجودة وأقل مما كان عليه في الموسم الماضي وهو ما يدفع كثيرين لتحميل المسئولية للطاقم الفني مع تصاعد درجة القلق من إمكانية وداع مبكراً للمريخ من الأبطال.
* وعلى ضوء ردود الأفعال التي نتابعها حالياً في مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي وفي المدرجات من إنتقادات فإن إستمرار الوضع الحالي يعني أن الطاقم الفني سيكون هو الضحية وهو من يدفع الثمن حال لا قدر الله حدث ما يتخوف منه كثيرون وغادر المريخ المسابقة القارية من الدور الأول.
* لذا.. من المهم حتى لا نعيد إنتاج أخطاء السنوات الماضية بالكربون، وحتى نبدأ بتغيير أنفسنا قبل إنتظار التغيير من الآخرين.. يجب أن نضع أولاً أهدافاً منطقية للمريخ في الموسم الحالي لنحكم على ضوئها بعد نهايته على المدرب البلجيكي سلباً أو إيجاباً.
* وهنا أتحدث عن (منطقية الأهداف) لأن الملاحظ حالياً أن الكل يقارنون بين (مريخ غارزيتو ومريخ إيمال) وينتظرون من مريخ البلجيكي تحقيق نفس ما صنعه مريخ الفرنسي في الأبطال رغم أن تلك التطلعات من وجهة نظري تدخل في خانة (التمنيات أكثر منها الأهداف الواقعية).
* فالأهداف وكما ذكرت سابقاً توضع بناءً على معايير محددة تقوم على (الوضع الراهن) للنادي والفريق.. والغريب يعلم أن الكل يعلم أن المريخ يمر بـ(مرحلة إنتقالية تاريخية) على المستوى الإدارية بعد أن (13) عاماً من رئاسة النادي.. والكل تابع الهزة الكبيرة التي حدثت بعد إستقالة المجلس المنتخب والفراغ الإداري الذي إستمر لفترة ثم قدوم لجنة التسيير أغلب أعضاءها حديثو عهد بإدارة الأندية الكبيرة.. والكل يتابع المعاناة المالية التي حدثت.
* وعندما نضع (واقع النادي الإداري) في الإعتبار ونستصحب جزئية فقدان الفريق لخدمات (أيمن سعيد وشيبوب وديديه) إلى جانب عدم تدعيم الصفوف بالعناصر المطلوبة سيما على مستوى الأجانب بما يسمح بسد الثغرات التي ظهرت الموسم الماضي أو على أقل تقدير ما يكفي لتعويض الأسماء التي خسرها الفريق.. وعندما نتوقف عند جزئية (سوء إعداد الفريق) وما ترتب عليه من إصابات متلاحقة مع البرنامج الضاغط للدوري.. فإن وضع ما تحقق الموسم السابق في الأبطال كهدف للموسم الحالي لن يكون بأي حال من الأحوال أمر منطقي.
* من الطبيعي وفقاً لعاطفتنا ومشاعرنا وإرتباطنا الوجداني بالمريخ أن نتمنى رؤيته يلعب نفس كرة القدم التي كان يلعبها الموسم الماضي.. وأن نتمنى أن يفوز بالثنائية المحلية ويفوز بلقب الأبطال أيضاً.. لكن إن تعاملنا مع الأهداف بعقلانية فإننا سنضع الإحتفاظ بلقب الممتاز كهدف رئيسي للموسم ونعتبر أن تخطي أي مرحلة في الأبطال بمثابة نجاح يحسب للطاقم الفني ولن نلومه حتى لو لا قدر الله فشل في تخطي الدور الأول.
* صحيح أن المريخ كان قريباً من اللقب الموسم الماضي لكن إستقالة المجلس المنتخب وما ترتيب عليها أعاده لنقطة (الصفر) إدارياً.. وتغيير الطاقم الفني أعاده لنقطة (الصفر) فنياً وبالتالي بات الواقع الحالي للأحمر وكأنه في حالة بناء جديدة على كافة الأصعدة تحتاج لقدر كبير من الصبر والحكمة والواقعية.
* فوصول المريخ لنصف نهائي الأبطال للمرة الأولى تحقق بعد (13) عاماً من تواجد الوالي في الرئاسة وبعد عمل ضخم للطاقم الفني الذي توافرت له المعينات والأدوات المساعدة وإستقالة المجلس المنتخب ورحيل الجهاز الفني هدم كل ما تم بناؤه ليبدأ المريخ رحلة بناء جديدة هذا الموسم ينبغي تحمل نتائجها أياً كانت وعدم ظلم من يعملون حالياً سواء في الطاقم الفني أو الإدارة بوضع أهداف غير منطقية.

*

----------

